Ask HN: What are some exemplary React apps to study? - goostavos
======
itsyogesh
Take a look at [1] React Redux App by Richard Park. It has very well-formed
app structure.

[1] [https://github.com/r-park/todo-react-
redux](https://github.com/r-park/todo-react-redux)

------
keviv
Not a full fledged app, but React Boilerplate
([http://reactboilerplate.com/](http://reactboilerplate.com/)) is pretty nice
in terms of the structure and pattern it follows.

Check out this video which explains it pretty nicely:
[https://vimeo.com/168648012](https://vimeo.com/168648012)

------
hackerboos
[https://github.com/bigardone/phoenix-
trello](https://github.com/bigardone/phoenix-trello)

